# Old Quaker



## peejrey (Jun 30, 2014)

Was at school a week or two ago, and had one of our new guys come up and was watching me work on the forum.. He asked me if I was a glass collector, I said "yeah, was a hobby of mine before I got into IT" he laughed and said he had found a bunch of old bottles in the woods behind his house and asked if I wanted them.. I couldn't say no..So a week ago I was given this big box of dirty, scum filled glass (and a copy of Yes Songs to rip) and off I went..Here is the best one of the bunch, really like the molding on this one even if it is 1930's+.Got a bunch more in a bucket of bleach, and other household chemicals, funny it seems the soil didn't do much to this one..[attachment=IMG_0033.JPG]Quite nice I must say..Also cool to see that Anchor Hocking Logo [attachment=IMG_0025.JPG] So there ya go folks, just a little pick me up from a now good friend..lol


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 30, 2014)

Cool texture, glad you could find some more bottles! Would love to see the rest of them.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, show us them please! I really dig the embossing!


----------



## peejrey (Jun 30, 2014)

I really do like the texture too, definitely interesting..Here be the ones waiting to be cleaned. Prolly won't do much with em, most with be either recycle or art pieces, but stilla cool load..From left to right: clear misc., Amber Whiskey, Clear Medicinal[attachment=IMG_0065.JPG]Bunch of dirty bottles[attachment=IMG_0067.JPG]Probably the oldest one of the bunch but still Post 1900[attachment=IMG_0068.JPG]Thanks for looking guys!More to come soon!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2014)

Huh, stylized eagle holding grain stalks? I've never seen that on an Old Quaker.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

You get them as I do: Filled with algae, moss, dirt, mud, bugs even those lovely termites that love to bite, and I'm sure some will have some heavy staining when clean. Nonetheless, any of them have use. If nothing else, garden art works for me. []


----------



## peejrey (Jun 30, 2014)

I like it when they are filled with gunk.. ya never know what it's gonna look like after it's cleaned up..


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Heh. If the gunk is a nest of termites, then no. But, the surprise is always great to see when you get it cleaned up and find it is beautiful. See the photos below? 3 S-S Coca-Colas. I pulled them up from my favorite Lake, they were covered in Lake life--some of it wasn't plant, either-- and muck from being in the sediments of a dying lake for 100 years (Human-induced Eutrophication from fertilizers and other run-off is causing the lake to go through Lake Succession which means it is filling in. So, it wasn't full of just sand, but muck of the highest caliber. Even areas that suck you to your knees. From 1900 to 1960 it was just an open dump.) At first all I saw was 'Registered' and didn't see the embossing till the third bottle. Even then I couldn't read it well till I got them home and clean. Then, on shore, I read 'Coca-Cola' and began to wonder. Now I know what they are, and it was a  wonderful surprise. It goes from algae-coated, slime, and muck to shining brightly near my window. You're right there. To clean them up is wonderful.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Correction to my last post: "Property Of" is at the top, not "Registered". "Registered" is atop the late teens Coca-Cola owned Paul's drinks bottle I have. I confused them. [:'(]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Just saw an Old Quaker today at the antique store, but picked up a different bottle I need to research before I say anymore on. Just know, I'm bloody well excited.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 2, 2014)

the old quaker was made by anchor hocking glass in the late 1930s thu the 1940s.thay also made a qt,size also.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 2, 2014)

This one wasn't as pretty as his, but instantly it reminded me!


----------



## leighsboutique (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a clear Old Quaker Bottle Metal screw cap type One Pint with the old Quaker emblem on the front of the man with wheat. I am trying to figure out time period for it. It does have the federal forbids on the bottom front. The very bottom of the bottom has info stating Lou-D-2 then 123 a star then 61 next it has M-1650 or 1850 I cant tell. I know its between 1930s-1964 prohibition period. Sorry I am still trying to figure out how to post on this site so I had to find a thread similar lol.


----------

